# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Atdheu im, i vetmi vend ku

## Archon

Atdheu im është i vetmi vend në botë, ku udhëheqësin e duan më shumë se udhën!

*      *     *

Atdheu im është i vetmi vend, ku njerëzit u këndojnë këngë dhe himne dashurie udhëheqësve që në të gjallë të tyre dhe udhëheqësit shkojnë mes rapsodëve me buzë në gaz dhe të veshur me antiplumb.

*     *     *

Atdheu im, ku kryetarët e partive zotohen solemnisht që në rast humbjesh të zgjedhjeve të japin dorëheqjen dhe qëndrojnë në majë të partive qysh prej 23 vjetësh.

*     *     *

Atdheu im është i vetmi vend, ku po të bësh një sondazh të sinqertë njerëzit do të preferonin që nga ajo kohë, më mirë t u kish mbetur komunizmi se sa u mbetën komunistët!

*     *     *

Atdheu im është i vetmi vend në botë, ku në karrigen më të lartë të parlamentit, gjen edukatën më të ulët!

*     *     *

Ësht vendi ku po të shkosh e të zgjosh pa pritur kryetarët e shtatëdhjetë e ca partive, duan kohë të mbledhin mendjen që të të përgjigjen në cilin koalicon zgjedhor janë ato ditë!

*     *     *

Atdheu im është vendi ku vazhdojnë kërkimet për një medikament që tu injektohet tërë banorëve, që ata të mos kujtojnë dot, se çfarë kanë thënë kryepolitikanët për njëri tjetrin!

*     *     *

Atdheu im, ku gjenden të gjitha barnat dhe medikamentet e botës me përjashtimin jo në spitalet shtetërorë ku shërbimi shëndetësor i shtetit dëshmon përditë se sa i mrekullueshëm është ai i privatëve Dhe ku ministrat e shëndetësisë dhe kolegët e tyre lenë të dy këta shërbime dhe kurohen jashtë shtetit!

*      *     *

Atdheu im është i vetmi  vend në botë, ku të rrëmbesh një pronë, të zaptosh një truall e të ngresh një ndërtesë pa lejë, në vend që të të dënojnë të pajisin me tapi!

*     *     *

Atdheu im është i vetmi vend, ku nuk mund të maten temperatura nën hije, pasi tërë pyjet janë prerë!

*     *     *

Është vendi, ku  shumë  prindër u urojnë fëmijëve jo që të bëhen shkencëtarë, por doganierë!

*     *     *

Është vendi, ku historia përdoret për nevoja politike dhe në çdo tetë vjet shkollat marrin tekste të rinj të historise, në të cilët nazistët largohen nga Shqipëria herë më 28 dhe herë më 29 nëntor.

*    *     *

Atdheu im është vendi, ku shkollat më të rëndësishme janë Instituti i Fiskulturës dhe Fakulteti i Mjekësisë se studentët nuk shkojnë atje për tu bërë trainerë, pediatër dhe kardiologë, por ministra dhe kryeministra e vitet që vijnë, premtojnë që fatet e vendit të jenë në duart e boksierve!

*     *     *

Është vendi, ku numri i turistëve vizitorë, është propaganda më banale dhe ky numër fryhet e fryhet edhe me pilotët e huaj dhe shoferët e autobuzëve që flenë atë natë në Shqipëri. Të kesh katër valixhe matanë trarit të kufirit dhe të shkosh ti sjellësh një nga një, të numërojnë për katër turistë!

*     *     *

Është vendi, ku qëkurse shifrat e statistikaveve shqiptare  dalin nga zyra e kryeministrit, Amerika nuk është më vendi më i mirë në botë. Pra, tani që  shifrat i shpall qeveria vetë, vendi më i mirë në botë është këtu, ku jemi ne! Sipas shifrave!

*     *     *

Atdheu im është i vetmi vend, ku krenohen edhe pse janë të fundit në kontinent, që përmbysin komunizmin; të fundit që antarësohen në NATO dhe në Bashkimin Europian, dhe ku qeveria prêt urime të përzemërta që edhe në Shqipëri, pas vitit Dymijedymbëdhjetë, edhe tek ne erdhi Dymijetrembëdhjeta!

*     *     *

Atdheu im është i vetmi vend në botë, ku kriminelët i kërkon populli dhe i fsheh policia!

*     *     *

Atdheu im është i vetmi vend, ku  sigurimi i lëvizjes së lirë  u prishte punë skafeve dhe kur u arrit lëvizja e lire, skafet patën mbaruar punë në dëbimet masive të shqiptarëve.

*   *     *

Dhe së fundi, lemëni të huazoj e përshtas një shprehje të një poeti fqinj, një shprehje poetike: atdheu im është ai, ku tërë njerëzit duan të jetojnë në një vend tjetër, por duan që ai vendi tjetër të jetë këtu në Shqipëri! - DITA

----------

bili99 (09-02-2014)

----------


## linda l

atdheu im  eshte me i miri ne bote dhe me ka marre malli e pik mbaroi por ketij qe ka shkruar keto rrjeshta do ti thoja qe ti gezohet ketij atdheu sot dhe mos ti kthehet nostalgjia per komunizmin qe do tia priste gishtat po te shkruante nje gje te tille.po do ti thoja qe  edhe ti perveshi menget se vetem me llafe dhe shkrime nuk behet atdheu

----------


## e askujt

Qendron  cdo fjale e thene me siper , per fat te keq......
Nuk besoj se ka nevoj per te shtuar dicka......

----------


## white_snake

Athdheu im eshte i vetmmi vend i mbushur me sylesh qe e kan fut koken aq thelle ne b*the te politikaneve e te lidareve te tyre sa nuk shohin m ese c'kane perpara!

----------


## tutankamon

> Athdheu im eshte i vetmmi vend i mbushur me sylesh qe e kan fut koken aq thelle ne b*the te politikaneve e te lidareve te tyre sa nuk shohin m ese c'kane perpara!


t honksha shkronjat lali jot!!!!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> t honksha shkronjat lali jot!!!!


shkronja ngrenes

----------


## tutankamon

> shkronja ngrenes


prit iher se shkruajti shum pak..une nuk po i hyj kesaj valleje sepse  skam nerva por po i hyra ketu bohet thertore lale...pp

----------


## mardo

ca te shtosh me teper .....BRAVO

----------


## white_snake

> prit iher se shkruajti shum pak..une nuk po i hyj kesaj valleje sepse  skam nerva por po i hyra ketu bohet thertore lale...pp


...leshoja iher, mos perto! Se une pertova e ngele vetem me je rresht shkrona per darke ti  :perqeshje: !

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> prit iher se shkruajti shum pak..une nuk po i hyj kesaj valleje sepse  skam nerva por po i hyra ketu bohet thertore lale...pp


sa i rrezikshem je


shkronjat e shkreta cfare heqin nga ty
mire qe i ha
po edhe i ther 
Kasap 



> ...leshoja iher, mos perto! Se une pertova e ngele vetem me je rresht shkrona per darke ti !


keq nga gjendja 
edhe shkronjat merrem ne rracion tani :P

----------


## tutankamon

ok spo ua prish ju te dyve siper..por vetem nja dy gjera..

ca atdhe k... thoni ju mer  se ky atdhe na ka lon 121 vjet mbrapa ..jemi popull injorant per faj te tjereve qe per fat te mire na kan lon mbrapa por e keqja eshte se historia po perseritet nga e para per faj te disa matrapaz qe jan ne krye..por s esht faji i askujt qe ky dhe prodhon vetem kete llloj gruri..

per mos te folur per per aktualitetin ,,si psh ...ne jemi ap te prapambetur si dhe dhe si popull sa qe nuk dijme as cfar rrobash veshim..sidomos femrat ..nuk gjejne menyren se si ta nxjerrin  ****** apo pidhin me shume ne rreklame edhe pse si profesdion kane PASTRUESEN.. lene se spo e zgjas mo...por nji gjo e ko per ta shkruj... O GJERMON T HONGERT KANCERI  , CFAR LE MBRAPA..PPPPPPPP

----------


## white_snake

> atdheu im  eshte me i miri ne bote dhe me ka marre malli e pik mbaroi por ketij qe ka shkruar keto rrjeshta do ti thoja qe ti gezohet ketij atdheu sot dhe mos ti kthehet nostalgjia per komunizmin qe do tia priste gishtat po te shkruante nje gje te tille.po do ti thoja qe  edhe ti perveshi menget se vetem me llafe dhe shkrime nuk behet atdheu


linde moj, kur te paska djeg malli kaq shume pse nuk kthehesh moj??? Apo s'ta ka siguruar akoma truallin baca???
Sa paradoksal qe jeni mor aman!?

----------


## angmokio

> Është vendi, ku historia përdoret për nevoja politike dhe *në çdo tetë vjet* shkollat marrin tekste të rinj të historise, në të cilët nazistët largohen nga Shqipëria herë më 28 dhe herë më 29 nëntor.


Ky eshte konstatim apo parashikim?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Ky eshte konstatim apo parashikim?


italianet kane nje shprehje.;" atdheu im eshte aty ku jetohet me mire"

por kalojn vitet dhe koka te rri mbas

----------


## trony

*mbreteron injoranca, analfabetizmi, skamja dhe korrupsioni

kafshate qe s'kaperdihet eshte o vlla MJERIMI, dhe ne jemi me te vertet popull i mjere*

----------


## prishtina75

.....nuk me duhet navigacioni,  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

I ka rene pikes ky qe e ka shkruajtur.

----------


## MARGUS

> Ky eshte konstatim apo parashikim?


Eshte FUTJE KOT!

----------


## shoku_tanku

mund te pjerdh pa teklif

----------


## dielli1

Atedheu im eshte Toke e bekuar me Gjak Arberoresh nepershekujt plote vuajtje,megjithate i pamposhtur...eshte Dheu i perzier me GJAKUN E ETERVE Tane,qe mbjetuan mbinatyrshem,qe vetem e vetem te folet GJUHE E SHENJT ARBERORE.....eshte,fusha e mellenjave_e Kosoves,ku Heroi legjendar MILUSH KOPILI mposhti sulltan muratin...eshte KALAJA LEGJENDARE E PAMPOSHTUR e GJERGJ KASTRIOTIT....eshte,maja e malit DEQIQ legjend,ku u ngrit pas shume e shume mundimesh FLAMURI I KASTRIOTEVE,nga i biri i DEDE GJON LULIT,GJON LULI...eshte deti gjere ku e munduan lloj lloj dallgesh qe vinin nga shume ane,porse perseri mbeti DETI I ARBEROREVE....jane,MALET E MOQME,sa vete njerezimi,ku kemba e turkut kurr si shkeli....

..ATEDHEU IM eshte DHEU I ARBEROREVE
  ku ju kendohen keng DESHMOREVE,
  me te moqmen lahute e qifteli
  KY pra eshte MEMEDHEU im SHQIPERI....Dielli1 per juve..

----------

